

Comment Thread: Current YC founder looking for co-founder - davidw
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453303

======
davidw
Looks like a wonderful opportunity for someone, although I'm a little less
sure about the idea of another photo sharing site. Perhaps Sam should include
and/or work on his elevator pitch.

~~~
pclark
wicked opportunity, I think this should be a service that ties into
flickr/iPhoto - how cool could that be?

~~~
davidw
That has risks of its own. There's probably space for a photo sharing service,
but it needs a niche, or some other 'special sauce'. Maybe he has that all
sorted out and just doesn't want to spill the beans to everyone.

~~~
pclark
would be cool if it integrated with iPhotos "event" albums ...

they have a great logo, too.

------
ajkirwin
Oho. Risky post, davidw.

And does this product seem like things that others do? You can have shared
sets and stuff with flickr, I think, and facebook does something /sort of/
similar, plus it has all the social stuff already there.

Not a company I would want to work for, as I'd be uncertain about the term of
my job.

~~~
pclark
is it a risky post? aren't we giving the founder more publicity to both the
job position and the product? :)

~~~
ajkirwin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451859>

You may notice this has 0 votes. pg killed it, because.. I guess, he didn't
like it.

